# Making good progress just having major difficulties with stand.



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everyone. I posted on here a couple weeks ago about my at the time very angry puppy. He is doing great now and we haven't had an incident for over a week now. I am having trouble training him though. He is very smart and picks things up very quickly but for some reason I cant get him to stand. He sits and lays down very well but when I try to lure him into stand he just isnt getting it and he keeps siting or laying. He stretches out for it but he won't stand up for it. He is a pretty lazy puppy which is weird to me because he is half boxer and half cattle dog but he should still want to stand for a treat. i don't want to move on to harder tricks until I have the basics down. I tried just giving a little pull on his collar but he really didn't like that so I stopped right away.what else can I do to get him to stand?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, don't pull on his collar. Try shaping. Wait for him to stand on his own then click (or say "yes") and reward. Note: You may have to "prime" the clicker/"yes" if this is new to you.

Usually you can lure the dog into a stand by holding the treat above and in front of their head, but I'm having trouble explaining this. Darn computer.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm using a clicker and I'm using all natural hot dogs for training. I guess I'm going to have to go back to the basics and work on luring again. Thanks though


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Luring isn't a strong training tool. 

Start reinforcing a "stand" without asking for it in any way, just watch him do it on his own, name it and then reinforce. This is called shaping. 

Or you could train a hand touch, which is just where the dog touches the palm of your hand with their nose to earn a treat. Put your hand out and wait for the dog to come sniff it. Even if the dog won't touch your hand you can pay out for just turning in the direction of your hand or sniffing it. Once your dog makes the connection start upping the standard. So eventually you only pay out for fast, eager nose touches to the middle of your palm and nothing but. Then you can use a nose touch to direct the dog to whatever position you wan then in....ie a stand.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Yeah, don't pull on his collar. Try shaping. Wait for him to stand on his own then click (or say "yes") and reward. Note: You may have to "prime" the clicker/"yes" if this is new to you.
> 
> Usually you can lure the dog into a stand by holding the treat above and in front of their head, but I'm having trouble explaining this. Darn computer.


Basically holding it in a way that he has to stand up to get it. Above his head high enough and far enough from his face that he can't do it in a sit position, will have to stand.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Luring isn't a strong training tool.
> 
> Start reinforcing a "stand" without asking for it in any way, just watch him do it on his own, name it and then reinforce. This is called shaping.
> 
> Or you could train a hand touch, which is just where the dog touches the palm of your hand with their nose to earn a treat. Put your hand out and wait for the dog to come sniff it. Even if the dog won't touch your hand you can pay out for just turning in the direction of your hand or sniffing it. Once your dog makes the connection start upping the standard. So eventually you only pay out for fast, eager nose touches to the middle of your palm and nothing but. Then you can use a nose touch to direct the dog to whatever position you wan then in....ie a stand.


 I was planning on hand touch after I got stand but nothing is working so I will work on that and hopefully that will work. I am really surprised how difficult ringo is to train. I had two boxers before and they were smart but not compared to ringo but they picked up on training so much faster than ringo. I realize he is only 3 months old and he will get it eventually but I thought with his intelligence he would really pick things up quickly.



SerenityFL said:


> Basically holding it in a way that he has to stand up to get it. Above his head high enough and far enough from his face that he can't do it in a sit position, will have to stand.


 when I do that he just gives up and walks away. I have to keep out right in front of him and as soon as he can't stretch any further he just gives up. It's really weird


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

When training with him make sure he's hungry. Use his meals as training treats even. He has to earn every morsel of food....he will learn to work real fast lol


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

So if he isn't training he doesn't get to eat?


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i think what natalie meant was taht you shouldn't feed him begore training.
So if you train in the morning, feed him after training or use his food for training


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly yeah. Tough love....if he won't work for his food he should get free food. He will catch on soon enough. I definitely suggest this if he isn't all that food motivated. Or you can make sure he hasn't had a meal 12 hours prior.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

If he gives up and walks away ne needs to stand first, just be quick with the clicker :smile:

I had the opposite problem with my puppy, she dont want to lay down. I couldn't lure her to do anything so I just had my clicker on my desk and was waiting for her to lay down and clicked. Had to do it a few times but she got it and that's probably what she does best now.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Check that out! YouTube - ‪Working on Stand in Treibball‬‏

We taught it once like that, with food, just using our hands to guide them out of a sit. Just another option if you are getting frustrated with other ways.
I would love to teach stand by capturing for fun. I am sure it will take the dog a while to understand, but it will be fun!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

This might not work for you because I know a lot of people teach their dogs to sit when they stop walking, but if you don't it might work for you. With him on the leash, walk around, stopping periodically. Every time you stop wait for him to stand still. Then say stand, and give a reward, repeat. Then you can extend how long before you reward after the command. If he goes to leave stand, give a negative marker (I always use eh) and walk forward a couple of steps. Then once he has it on leash, try "catching" him in a stand off leash. A good time is when he gets up from a down/sit, you have to get in that short pause before he "moves off". A way to give you a better chance, if he doesn't pause, is to stand directly in front of him so he has to pause.Don't know if this even made sense, but this is what I've done.


Should have watched the video first.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you think it could be that Ringo gets bored easily? This is one thing I notice with Mollie is that she gets bored really quickly. She picks things up quickly when she wants to, but often after only a couple of repetitions, she gets bored and will argue by lying down like a dead dog and won't move without some high value treats. So, it takes a lot of high energy, motivation and making it fun on my part to keep her involved. Just a thought!


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm starting to think. He gets bored really easily. I've made pretty good progress in the last 24 hours with every ones help. I've just keep the clicker close to me and click and give him a treat every time he stands. We are getting there now. He even sometimes stands when I lure him into it now. I'm just getting impatient because I can't wait to move onto the fun tricks but I really want him to be really solid on the basic commands first. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm so excited! I just finished a really good 5 min training session and he has it now. Ive learned I have to keep the training session moving very fast our else he gets really bored. Now I just have to get the verbal cues in there and the fun can start. Thank you to everyone he is really starting to turn into a great puppy and I couldn't have done it without you guys.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Well done :smile:

I know you said you want to wait with the fun tricks, but maybe it helps his motivation to do something that he think is fun?
Usually when I have my puppy learn something (especially if she struggles) I finish with a couple of "spins". Ever since I tought her that trick she is trying to spin around as soon as she doesn't know what to do. It just can't go wrong and she gets really excited :lol:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

notilloc said:


> I'm so excited! I just finished a really good 5 min training session and he has it now. Ive learned I have to keep the training session moving very fast our else he gets really bored. Now I just have to get the verbal cues in there and the fun can start. Thank you to everyone he is really starting to turn into a great puppy and I couldn't have done it without you guys.


This is merely advice and you probably already know this but from personal experience:

Even though they now "know" it, keep doing it to really solidify it. There were times that I was teaching the hoodlums a trick, they got it, we did it a few more times and then I moved on to something else because, hey, they got it. But it would have been better had I spent more time on the trick they got just making it solid. And I mean, SOLID. Like I said, merely advice...couple of cents worth...not much.


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 25, 2011)

Training a dog really need a lot of patience.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

are you teaching your dog a command to stand or do
you want him to stand for a treat? how old is your dog?


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

He's 3 months


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

notilloc said:


> He's 3 months


He's just a baby. You are doing really well. Truly, he is doing fantastic. 
I know a few 6 month old pups round here that don't even know what 'sit' means.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan is almost 2 and he knows stand; but he is much more likely to sit or lay down if I don't keep a light touch on his underneath. I personally would much rather have him do a long down, or even a long sit before I fret about the stand. I'm not showing him. Granted I want him to "know" stand, so if your at the vet he can easily stand while getting his temp. taken, or needing something "examined" As long as I know that if I say stand, and can keep him in that position albeit with a little help from me, I'm good with that.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

As stated....your doing great for a puppy. We started at 8 weeks...and by the time we got into our STAR Puppy program, we were waaay ahead of everyone. Serenity said a mouth full that's for sure...even though they seem to have it...continue. In regards to boredom...my first Rottie, Dakota was very smart, easy to train, and loved it. He would however get bored if I went through "the motions" in the same pattern...so I had to mix up my routine. 
After a while...like when we worked on the recall...he would start to "finish" on his own....and run through the "routine" because he knew what was next....so I had to mix it up a bit.
Our new pup is much more challenging that's for sure...and patience is paramount. 
Good for you for training early...it pay's off big time for the rest of your dog's life.
Have fun... it sounds like your on the right track.:biggrin1:


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have been spending lots of time with him. He is just so smart he makes training really fun. I don't want to confuse him with lots of tricks at once so im working on the basics and I want him to get them very solid and go from there.

Ringo siting for me at the dog park yesterday.


----------

